# Equifeat Show ground Peterborough.



## littleowl (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## littleowl (Aug 26, 2013)

Why did I spell Equifest wrong.
Must remember to check before posting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2013)

Great shots Littleowl!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe they should change the name to Equifeat...it is quite a feat those horses are performing!

Great shots, thanks for posting, littleowl...


----------



## littleowl (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks every one.

You would not believe that was the first time ever to a Equifest.
I was only there because I took my Daughter in Law and Granddaughter who were looking after someones horses.
So I thought what can I loose by trying.
This is why I call myself a Aim and hope photographer.


----------

